# Care of the Schnauzer Head



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

How do you wash a dog's head? I'm scared of getting shampoo in his eyes, and since Gatsby doesn't really relish baths I don't want to make it any more uncomfortable for him.

Also, any tips for brushing out the beard? Gatsby _hates_ having his beard combed out and moves his head around so much that it's really hard.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I've only washed the top of the head and the beard of my girl. I never got shampoo in her eyes. But I suspect that I did run water over them. I tend to be overzelous with rinsing, always worry that I left shampoo behind. She is 50/50 on the bath thing. First one she squirmed but was ok, 2nd bath she cried like I was killing her, 3rd one she was perfect. Better folks than me can give hints on how to bath a head. You could use the waterless shampoos instead of a full on bath. You spray them on, then use a wet washcloth to wipe off I think. Been ages since i used one. 

I use a wire slicker brush to comb out the beard. They sell them in various sizes and firmness/softness at one of the pet Supply stores in town. 

Tell me how you got Gatsby's perfect ears? genetics? A subject for my next post...........


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

RaeganW said:


> How do you wash a dog's head? I'm scared of getting shampoo in his eyes, and since Gatsby doesn't really relish baths I don't want to make it any more uncomfortable for him.
> 
> Also, any tips for brushing out the beard? Gatsby _hates_ having his beard combed out and moves his head around so much that it's really hard.


Dogs aren't naturally born loving and tolerating baths and brushouts. It is something that has to be taught. I bath every dogs head and face. I use a tearless shampoo (that I have tested in MY eyes..because don't believe the label.) On a long nosed dog, you can simply hold their head down, either by pushing gently with your hand on the bridge of the nose, or holding by the beard. That way the water runs over the eyes and down the face, not going in mouth or nose. I put shampoo ALL OVER the face and head, lather well, then rinse in the same way. Of course at first your dog will probably fight you as it goes against their nature to have their heads wet. You just have to be persistant, reward the good behavior, and keep on about your business, ignoring the bad behavior. They will figure it out and learn to be cooperative if you are firm and consistant. 

Brushing out the beard is usually a regular thing for "bearded" dogs as they get full of food and yuckies. Use a brush out spray to minimize breakage (speeds up matting) to dampen the beard slightly, and use either a slicker or a pin brush..but ALWAYS follow up the brushing with a metal comb. Pay special attention to the flue, the fold in the lower jaw right below the canine teeth. Food and gunk can get in that fold with the hair, and cause infections, matts, stinky face, etc.  While brushing the beard, start with one side, and hold onto the hair from the other side. The dog will fight you at first, and just hold your hand steady, without letting go of him. He will learn that HE is pulling, NOT you, and after a few seconds, he will stop. Don't be afraid to firmly grasp the hair. Just don't pull on it..just hold it to steady his head and hold him still. Once he learns to hold still for combouts, you won't have to hold the hair so firmly, but simply hold his head.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

There was... progress... today (bath day). I'm not sure I really managed to lather his head up enough, but it certainly is better! The space behind his ears in particular looks loads better. I really have to get a better slicker brush, the one I have is too bulky and weighty. I use one of the combs it came with instead, which suffices.

As for his ears, it makes me laugh that you like them. They're about the only thing about Gatz that is on-standard, and even then I think they're a little too big. As far as I know nothing special was done to them, and I know at least one of his half-siblings has some bat/collie ears going on.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> As for his ears, it makes me laugh that you like them. They're about the only thing about Gatz that is on-standard, and even then I think they're a little too big. As far as I know nothing special was done to them, and I know at least one of his half-siblings has some bat/collie ears going on.


He looks super cute in your pic. My girls isn't all standard either, has too long of a back. But she's lovely to me. 

Congrats on the bath success.

Is Gatsby a mini or standard?


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

One thing I found that is helpful is to put them up on a counter or somewhere high to brush/comb them out. I have a grooming table but a bathroom counter works just as well. They quickly learn that when they are up there it is for grooming and they need to be still. ( Just don't leave them unattended)
Also be sure to run a comb through the beard (and furnishings) after brushing. You would be surprised how much a brush can miss. A good quality greyhound comb is your friend. 
Mine don't especially like to have their faces washed and I usually get as wet as them.
I use a no-tear shampoo on the face.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I had to break down and give the pooch a bath today after she rolled in fresh manure. I did run water over her head and she didn't mind a bit. It was after a good hard 2 hour run and play session. And I think that makes it all the more successful when she's had a chance to burn off some energy.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I do it very carefully when I bathe my dog! What I do is, I take a little bit of shampoo in my hand, and just message the head, to the beard that's all, then I rasie the area very well


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

My groomer friend told me that always put shampoo in your hand and apply it to the dog insted of puring out the bottle directly on them. If you worry about getting soap in their eyes you can always take a bit of vasaline and spear a dab on the inside of the bottom eyelid so that it coats the eye providing a protective barrier.


----------

